# Any Success Stories?



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Well......Lets hear them!!!!!!!


And remember, stories are great, but stories with pictures are even better!!


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

I haven't heard of anybody yet up here in Esky! My bait still is not hit. I've done the bacon burn, honey burn, fry oil is spread all over........and donuts for a good snack.

But...the farmers haven't touched the corn yet, and that's usually where they are in my neighborhood til they start whacking that.


----------



## jdhuntingman (Sep 29, 2006)

I went to the UP this weekend a budys father inlaw was hunting on his property and he shot a 220 lbs bear Monday morning at 8:50 am. Very nice looking bear. Sorry no pic's


----------



## Blueracer (Jan 14, 2005)

Someone explain the reasoning to me why various people will only hunt bear in the evening


----------



## hiawathahunter (Aug 20, 2004)

I think it's a general concensus that while hunting over bait, most bears are seen in the evening. Based on the past six years success rates of hunters I've had sitting all day, six have taken their bears just before dark, and two took theirs earlier in the day. I usually recommend hunting at night if the hunter is like me and can only manage four to five hours on stand.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I just got home from the Blue Road Bucks camp. On Wednesday afternoon I took as sow that dressed out at 162lbs. This was my first bear hunt and I would recommend Hank and his crew(family) to anyone, they are good people.


----------



## bzboril (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrads to you on the bear. I know when I shot my first bear last year it was a great feeling. Are you having a rug or a mount done?


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I just got back from my taxidermist and boy do I have sticker shock. I have had deer, turkey and game birds done in the past and the cost never really surprised me but bear are expensive to get done. The rug will run close to $1200.00. That is $125.00/ft(6 ft estimate), I wanted the skull cleaned and bleached=$125.00 plus an extra $175 to finish skinning the paws and cleaning the hide up the rest of the way. WOW! I am glad I can only draw a tag every 4 years. I did call around and the prices are all close to the same plus I am familar with this shops work.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

That is expensive...my buddies went to Sask.and each shot a bear and had the rugs done for under 300.00 each


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

bounty hunter said:


> That is expensive...my buddies went to Sask.and each shot a bear and had the rugs done for under 300.00 each


 
I would be very leary about quality of rugs done for under 300 bucks. Just my opinion.


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Slammer,
Congrats on your bear!:coolgleam Where are the picks? We want pics!:lol:

The $125per foot charge for your rug sounds very reasonable to me. What I don't understand is the extra $175 for preparing the hide for tanning?:yikes: That I would question.


----------



## Blueracer (Jan 14, 2005)

Guys, my Uncle drew his first tag this year. He was pretty happy to draw a first week tag in a good area of the U.P. on just 2 points. Well, he hunted Mon, Tue & Wed evenings and on Wed took his first bear. A boar 150lbs a year and a half old. His buddie went with him and filmed the hunt. He just got back last night but he'll be posting a report with some photos by this weekend.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Nimrod1 said:


> Slammer,
> Congrats on your bear!:coolgleam Where are the picks? We want pics!:lol:
> 
> The $125per foot charge for your rug sounds very reasonable to me. What I don't understand is the extra $175 for preparing the hide for tanning?:yikes: That I would question.


 
Hank left about 6 inches of lower leg on each paw. He said most taxidermist like to make their own cuts on the paws and for $175.00 I can see why:yikes:
I really like the work they do at Hilde and I trust them. Hell once you are that high what is an extra $175 bucks.

I have never posted pics and I have not had time to sit down and mess with them yet but I will before the end of the week.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Well were finally back. Like always its tough to leave the U.P., but we got back to reality about 4hrs ago. 

Went out opening morning around 7:30a. I waited it out only until 11:30 being that I was too excited that morning to eat I was totally unprepared for an all day sit. I got back to Hanks and about 5min before he returned from dropping someone off and when I let him know I had not shot a bear he ahhh....informed me in Hanks way, I had better put my butt back in that stand asap(anyone that knows Hank is laughing right now).

My 25 min. drive back to my stand took me about 11min and I was walking to my stand about 12:30. I was about 5yds from my stand walking slowly when I heard a shuffling noise coming from my bait, just as I looked over the ridge toward my bait, I see a bear come up from my bait heading up the opposite ridge running for cover. I had pulled the scope up in time to have a split second shot oppurtunity. But I didnt wait 6 years to take an offhand shot at running bear, so away it went as I moped my way up into my stand.

I sat there for the about the next 6 uneventfull hours(still unprepared) thinking I had ruined my hunt by spooking that bear when around 6:30, a twig snapped off to my left, I looked over and lost my breath when I spotted a bear heading in towards my bait. Instead of coming into my bait it turned heading into the woods still to my left and decided to lay down, after what seemed like an eternity it finally got up and started to head into the thick stuff behind me. I picked one small opening about 40yds out and when I seen the black shoulder come into my scope I touched it off. The 7mm mag did its job and drop it in its tracks.

What a great trip everyone at blueroad bucks was just awesome. I cant thank Hank, Hankey, Tommy, Dave, YooperTrapper, the other MS members, and the women for the great meals. It really felt like we were leaving friends and family when we left Trout Creek this morning. 

Pics to follow,
Ryan


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

My bear, 181lbs dressed sow.










Brandon's 185lb dressed sow.









Josh's 130lb boar.









All three, Josh's in front, Brandon's and then mine.










Note: all the tags were put on the back feet for the photo, this was just prior to them being registered.

Ryan


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Great job guys!!!!!! Counting down here, heading up at the end of this week for my hunt. Hoping for the best, starting to freak out with excitement!


----------



## Jerry Rice (Sep 21, 2005)

Took a boar 171lbs. dressed with my homemade longbow and cedar arrow,sorry no pics. I'll try to post some later.


----------



## bzboril (Nov 9, 2006)

Great pics ryan. Did you have them butchered up north or did you do them yourselves? Congrads again. Jealous as hell. Hopeing to get drawn for the first hunt in a few years. The wait sucks but it really makes for an exciting build up for the hunt.
:tdo12:


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Congrats to you guys, Hope you left one for me. My hunt starts next Tuesday and they have been hammering the baits. Can't wait!!


----------



## judohunter (Aug 29, 2000)

BMU - Baraga
Location - Just West of Baraga off M-38.
Date/Time - Monday 9-10 / 6:40pm
Weapon - Cabela's outfitter series bow, 63lbs, 100gr Razorbaks.
Distance - 1st shot 15yds, 2nd 18yds, 3rd 20yds
size - 192lbs dressed out, est.220lbs live. 4.5ft nose to tail.
weather - low 60s clear.
Story - Bear came into bait at 6:40 to chase off a 100lb bear. I hit her behind the front shoulder at 15 yds. The back legs dropped and she started to drag herself away. So at 18yds I shot again in the chest. It still was moving away. So I shot at 20yds, unfortunatly hitting it through the head. Went in the ear and out the opposite cheek. Had it field dressed and in the truck just at dark. My hunting partner, during the week saw 2 150lbers, a 300lb sow with 2 cubs and one day had 2 grey wolfs run through.
A taxidermist in the area skinned it as if i was going to have a rug done but is just going to tan it for $200 and is cleaning the skull for $60. Then will ship them to me.
I'm going to have some steaks tomorrow.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

hey judo Nice Bear 
What taxidermist did it for you? Were you out towards pelkie area i know there is some nice bears out that way 

Or were you by the sturgeon river also very good for bears 


Also did you happen to have a quide or do it your self


----------



## judohunter (Aug 29, 2000)

I was just a mile from the Sturgeon. We found a local guy by word of mouth that knows every inch of the county. He set up 4 baits for me and a buddy. He only baits for 2-3 guys a year. Any more and it becomes to much work and not any fun for him. The taxidermist is in Chassel. I don't know anything about him. It was just convienent for me to have him do the hide and skull.


----------



## Spanky3 (Dec 22, 2004)

We were 4 for 4 the first week at the Black "Ghost" Bear Camp, in the Baraga Management unit . Got 3 the first night and the 4th on Wed night . All were taken with bows. Had a great time , Thanks to Ron And Terry.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

bzboril said:


> Great pics ryan. Did you have them butchered up north or did you do them yourselves? Congrads again. Jealous as hell. Hopeing to get drawn for the first hunt in a few years. The wait sucks but it really makes for an exciting build up for the hunt.
> :tdo12:


The guide processed it all up there and we just put the meat and hides in coolers with ice for the trip home. Then right into the freezer.

Worked out real good. Bringing my hide in right now to the taxidermist for a 3/4 mount.

Ryan


----------



## thongg (Jul 10, 2007)

well i got my second bear in 2 years 2005 and 2007 this one was on wed sept 19th fith day hunting about 150 lbs in our group 1 was shot weighed 290 was a sow another was 185 boar 2 guys wounded bear not found 1 guy didnt shoot but saw 6 different bears and 1 guy saw none we also limited out on geese three days great hunt used Northwoods Guide service in Chassel Dan is also doing my mount fullsize


----------



## peggy_jeff (Sep 8, 2007)

Well it was the last day and the last hour and my wife got a 140# female .We only seen a sow and three cubs at one of our sites the whole season.I think the heat and the hunting preasure in the area slowed the activity.But for her first bear it was a rush even if it was a small one.Will post pics later.Good luck to you all,hope to hear more hunting stories.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

The 9/26/07 edition of the Oscoda Press has a picture of a gentleman named George Gerard who took a bear in Greenbush Swamp (Alcona county) that dressed out at 480 lbs, 7 feet long. I was IMPRESSED! I didn't think we had any huge bears in that part of the state. I've got a copy of the page as a pdf but have no clue how to post it here, or if it's legal to post it. If anyone wants to see it, PM me and I'll share the pdf with you.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

autumnlovr said:


> The 9/26/07 edition of the Oscoda Press has a picture of a gentleman named George Gerard who took a bear in Greenbush Swamp (Alcona county) that dressed out at 480 lbs, 7 feet long. I was IMPRESSED! I didn't think we had any huge bears in that part of the state. I've got a copy of the page as a pdf but have no clue how to post it here, or if it's legal to post it. If anyone wants to see it, PM me and I'll share the pdf with you.




Frank's Great Outdoors has pics on their website

http://www.franksgreatoutdoors.com/theFishingReport.asp


----------



## stillwaiting (Oct 19, 2005)

Lots of huge bear on Alcona Cty. Locals tell me there's some big ones off Doctors Club Road in the swamps.


----------

